# SPS Programmieren lernen - Online Kurs / Lehrgang / Schulung für jedermann!



## sps4you (2 November 2018)

Hallo SPS-Kollegen,

ich bin hauptberuflicher SPS-Programmierer und habe die letzten Monate damit verbracht, zwei SPS-Online-Kurse ins Leben zu rufen.

*SPS-Grundkurs:*
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-grundkurs

*SPS-Aufbaukurs:*
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-aufbaukurs

*Infoseite:
*https://www.spskurs.de

 Ich wollte einen praxisnahen Kurs erstellen, den sich auch  Auszubildende, Studenten, Schüler, etc leisten können. (29,90€ pro Kurs)  

Am Ende gibt es sogar eine Teilnahmebestätigung für die nächste  Bewerbung.


 In den Kursen arbeite ich viel mit Fischertechnik Trainingsmodellen, welche ich auch auf meiner Homepage www.sps4you.de vertreibe.


 Ich möchte gerne auch etwas zu diesem Forum  beitragen. Falls ihr Probleme bei der Programmierung, Verdrahtung,  Fehlersuche, Auswahl, usw von Fischertechnik-Modelle habt, könnt ihr  mich jederzeit kontaktieren. Ich habe bereits jedes Modell programmiert  und in Betrieb genommen. 


 Auf meinem Youtube-channel "sps4you"  gibt es einige kostenlose Inhalte zum reinschnuppern und natürlich auch  Fischertechnik-Modelle in Aktion.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCisWdt3m2XzuMEubSF-rszQ


 Viel Erfolg und frohes Programmieren.


----------

